# Shop Nồi cơm nội địa nhật bản IH, Hàng nhật bãi tại Hà Nội



## Dienlanhhungdung (2 Tháng ba 2020)

Thông tin sản phẩm Nồi cơm nội địa nhật bản IH, cao tần Hàng nhật bãi
Mã Sản phẩm: Nhiều SP

Hãng SX: Mitsubishi, Toshiba, hitachj, national, Tiger

Xuất xứ: Nhật bản, Japan

Loại: Nồi cơm IH

Công suất: 600 w - 1300w

Công nghệ: IH, Cao tần

Bảo hành: 6 Tháng

Tham khảo:

Số lượng bán: 300

Giá bán: Mời qua xem

Hình ảnh tham khảo:

Nồi cơm nội địa nhật Cao tần IH hàng đẹp mới về, Giá tốt Nhất tại Hà nội. Một số hình ảnh chụp thực tế mời các bạn tham khảo





Nồi cơm nội địa nhật Cao tần IH hàng đẹp mới về, Giá tốt Nhất tại Hà nội. Một số hình ảnh chụp thực tế mời các bạn tham khảo
*



*​
Nồi cơm nội địa nhật Cao tần IH hàng đẹp mới về, Giá tốt Nhất tại Hà nội. Một số hình ảnh chụp thực tế mời các bạn tham khảo



_Bạn đang có nhu cầu mua Nồi cơm nội địa nhật, Tủ lạnh nội địa nhật tại Thành Phố Hà Nội cũng như các quận huyện thuộc thành phố Hà Nội ? Bạn muốn tìm một đơn vị cung cấp Dịch vụ tư vấn,Chuyên nghiệp, có uy tín? Hãy nhấc máy lên và gọi ngay cho chúng tôi theo số máy 0912 462 335,  chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn, đưa ra giải pháp và giá hợp lý nhất cho bạn một cách nhanh chóng với chi phí dịch vụ thấp nhất._

ĐIỆN TỬ ĐIỆN LẠNH HÙNG DŨNG
Quý khách liên hệ để có giá tốt nhất tại Hà Nội - Thanh Hóa
Hà Nội - Hotline hỗ trợ tư vấn và mua hàng: 0912 462 335


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

xin giá ad


----------

